# Farm Country Humor



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2010)

Cletus is passing by Billy Bob's hay barn one day when, through a gap in the door, he sees Billy Bob doing a slow and sensual striptease in front of an old green John Deere .

Billy Bob performs a slow pirouette and gently slides off first the right strap of his overalls, followed by the left. He then hunches his shoulders forward and in a classic striptease move, he lets his overalls fall down to his hips revealing a torn and frayed plaid shirt .

Grabbing both sides of his shirt he rips it apart to reveal his stained tee shirt underneath. With a final flourish he tears the tee shirt from his body and hurls his baseball cap onto a pile of hay.

Having seen enough Cletus rushes in and says, "What the heck are you doing, Billy Bob ?"

"Jeez, Cletus, ya scared the snot out of me!" exclaims Billy Bob. Then, obviously embarrassed, he says, "Me and the old lady been having trouble lately in the bedroom department, and the therapist suggested I do something sexy to a tractor." google_ad_section_end


----------



## Dutch (Nov 15, 2010)

Now that right there was funny!! Just about spayed my coffee on the 'puter screen!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good one! I think that may have been my cousin, Coy, instead of Cletus. Coy is just that kind of a guy. Thanks for the post.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG...


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 15, 2010)

It's a good thing stupidity is not painful... that was a good one.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the good laugh this morning, needed it.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 15, 2010)

Now that is funny - LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2010)

Good one !

Wonder if it worked? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL.... good one!


----------



## kevink (Nov 18, 2010)

Laughin out loud!


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dutch said:


> Now that right there was funny!! Just about spayed my coffee on the 'puter screen!
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^


It was funny -- and your Freudian slip did it one more!


----------

